# 38 and due in October



## heyluu

Hi there!

I introduced myself in first tri and didnt realize this group existed so I guess I should introduce myself over here too. My name is Heather and I am 5 weeks so far. Baby was not planned...sort of a surprise actually because we were being so careful...except for ONE time. Been having bad symptoms this time around and anxious for first tri to be over. 

Anyway...nice to meet you all!


----------



## J22

Hi and congrats! (I think maybe I said hello in first tri forum). Anyway, I'm 38 too and this is my first (I'll be 39 in April). I'm due in Aug xx


----------



## goddess25

Hello girls I am also 38, 39 in April and I will be due #3 October 6.


----------



## heyluu

Holy cow...we are all 39 in April! Crazy!! :D Hats off to us!


----------



## J22

heyluu said:


> Holy cow...we are all 39 in April! Crazy!! :D Hats off to us!

Yaayy...the "39 in April 2013 Club!" :thumbup:


----------



## Krissa

Hi I am due in October too, but unfortunately, I turn the big 40 in April.. how I wish I was staying 39 LOL
This is my fourth baby, and it's been a long time since I have been in the family way, I sure hope I can remember everything.

Happy and Healthy pregnant vibes and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## J22

Thanks Krissa! All the best to you too x


----------



## goddess25

Congrats. How old are your other kids?


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am 38 and due in October! Just found out officially today and I am on :cloud9:

I turned 38 in Jan, just after our first cycle of IUI started. Based on LMP, I am due October 29th. This is our first time getting a :bfp:

I am so scared and excited...and scared! We have had everything against us, I honestly didn't expect this to work in the first cycle! Did I mention I am scared!!!! 

Anyway, nice to meet you girls :)

Susan


----------



## J22

Many congratulations to you Susan! Wishing you all the very best in your pregnancy. We can all keep in touch on this thread x


----------



## xxDreamxx

J22 said:


> Many congratulations to you Susan! Wishing you all the very best in your pregnancy. We can all keep in touch on this thread x

Thanks :) It's just nice to meet other gals my age going through this. Makes me feel better!


----------



## goddess25

Congrats Susan.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls, 

How is is everyone going? I had bloods done yesterday and my hcg has climbed nicely to 551 (so is doubling each day) but my progesterone has gone from 102 on Monday to 75.8 yesterday. They like it above 70 so as it is dropping, I need to go to the hospital today to pick up a script for progesterone pessaries. 

I am trying so hard not to worry, but its hard. I want this so bad! 

Anyway.... Just praying that my levels pick up for next Tuesdays bloods.


----------



## goddess25

Hope the pessaries do the trick. I hear good things.


----------



## J22

xxDreamxx said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> How is is everyone going? I had bloods done yesterday and my hcg has climbed nicely to 551 (so is doubling each day) but my progesterone has gone from 102 on Monday to 75.8 yesterday. They like it above 70 so as it is dropping, I need to go to the hospital today to pick up a script for progesterone pessaries.
> 
> I am trying so hard not to worry, but its hard. I want this so bad!
> 
> Anyway.... Just praying that my levels pick up for next Tuesdays bloods.

Hi,
Hope the pessaries do good...keep up posted xx


----------



## thewingman

Hi there ladies!

I'm 40 (ouch), and approx 7 weeks pregnant. Low AMH here too!

My levels are rising nicely I think, they were approx 33000 this morning. Due 14th October by dates, but have a dating scan next week.

Here's hoping we all have a healthy 7-8 months ahead of us! :hugs:


----------



## thewingman

Hi there ladies!

I'm 40 (ouch), and approx 7 weeks pregnant. Low AMH here too!

My levels are rising nicely I think, they were approx 33000 this morning. Due 14th October by dates, but have a dating scan next week.

Here's hoping we all have a healthy 7-8 months ahead of us! :hugs:


----------



## tessjs

Hi

I actually got my BFP today .38 and low AMH.My HCG levels came in at 980 IU/L for the confirmation.
I did a preg calendar online from my last period and they are saying I am due in late Oct...just wanted to join in on the October gals.


----------



## goddess25

Welcome to you both.


----------



## Glitterdiva

Hi! I'm 38, and due beginning Nov a month before my 39th


----------



## J22

Hello to Wingman, Glitterdiva & tessjs....congrats on your BFPs!! xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Welcome thewingman, gitterdiva and tessjs - congratulations to you all :)


----------



## heyluu

Hey ladies...sorry I havent been around. Ive had the viability of my pregnancy in question...so Ive been a little depressed and scared to go on as if everything is going along normally. Ive had my HCG levels checked but never my progesterone...is this something I should ask about? What does it mean?


----------



## thewingman

Heyluu,

You poor love, are you ok?

From my understanding, Progesterone is what 'keeps' the pregnancy going. The placenta takes over production around week 12, which is why you can go on supplements until then if required.

Are your hcg numbers ok? What's your latest Progesterone? :hugs:


----------



## heyluu

thewingman said:


> Heyluu,
> 
> You poor love, are you ok?
> 
> From my understanding, Progesterone is what 'keeps' the pregnancy going. The placenta takes over production around week 12, which is why you can go on supplements until then if required.
> 
> Are your hcg numbers ok? What's your latest Progesterone? :hugs:

I called my OB and she said they hadnt checked them. I am going in for more blood work tomorrow and she said she would put in an order to check it with the HCG levels. My HCG have been pretty high. At 6 weeks + 2 days I was at 33085, and they couldnt see a heartbeat. And they saw something else that could be a hematoma, a partial molar, or a abnormal fetal pole. So I am just playing a waiting game for now until I hit 8 weeks to do another scan.


----------



## goddess25

Sorry to hear that its so difficult being in limbo just waiting.. fingers crossed your next scan will show everything.


----------



## thewingman

Hi again Heather,

That happened to me in my last pregnancy.

Really good hcg at 7 weeks - around 50000 from memory, scan at a radiology clinic showed a sac but no fetal pole. I was told to go home and wait to miscarry. Another scan by my obs 8 days later showed a heartbeat and normal looking pregnancy. Thank god he scanned me - we thought we were going in to organise a d&c, but walked out with a picture of our baby. Our Dr couldn't explain why nothing was seen on the initial u/s but said he would speak with the clinic who did the scan. By that stage we didn't care, we were just in shock that everything was ok.

Don't lose heart, I know it's a nightmare, all this waiting, but you still have a shot. The bloods tomorrow will shed further light on what's happening.

Thinking of you and keep me posted?

xx :hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Heyluu - ((((hugs)))) hope everything works out at your scan. It's horrid just waiting.

I spent whole day in hospital yesterday. Had pain on one side only and wasn't going away so worried about ectopic. I had bloods, internal and ultrasound and they saw the sack in the uterus but was too early to see anything inside. My hcg has gone from 551 last Thursday to 3040 on Monday but progesterone had gone down again, despite being on pessaries since last Friday. I am now on double the dose. My progesterone level last Monday was 102, by thursday it was 75.8 and yesterday it was 54. I go again tomorrow but right now, just feel like I am living in limbo land :(


----------



## J22

Hugs to you girls...hope all turns out well xx


----------



## heyluu

Thanks so much for the kind words ladies. I'm nervous to get my results. I honestly didn't even want to have the blood work done. 

Dream...I'm so sorry you are going through this too. limbo land is the pits!!!!! :(


----------



## xxDreamxx

Thanks heyluu :)

Got results today that progesterone has gone up to 108 and hcg was 5600 so feeling better. First scan is booked for 18 march - I will be 7w 6d. Go for more bloods on sat. When do u get your results?


----------



## goddess25

excellent news dream..


----------



## heyluu

I am really nervous about my progesterone levels. My results just came back. My HCG still looks great at above 88 thousand. So they are doubling @ 3 or 4 days. But my progesterone was...she said above 18 but did not give me an exact number. She said above 18 was good? I know nothing about progesterone.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Wow 88000 how pregnant are you? I am not sure about progesterone, it differs in measurement country to country and in Australia we use iu ( international units )

My fertility nurse (and this could be limited to my clinic) like 40 for an unassisted pregnancy and above 70 for an assisted one ( like mine ). But it all gets very confusing if you google it. 

Which country are you from? Are they going to repeat the tests?


----------



## heyluu

Oops I meant to say 86534! I'm the USA I've no idea how its measured. But she was not concerned with the level at all. I'm 7 weeks and 1 day.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yep, it is. In iu it would be 55 which is good :) love your hcg levels - soo high


----------



## thewingman

Great news Dream, how many weeks are you now?

Heyluu - wow, that hcg is fantastic! great progesterone too - thanks dream for coverting it. I'm in Australia too and didn't know how to convert. Mine has been 59-60 every test i've had, the nurse says this is good but didn't give me a range.

Dream - are you on any Oestrogen? I started a few weeks ago as mine was low, 250. Now up around 1800, but again the nurse doesn't say much, just that they like it 'over 350'. :growlmad:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Thewingman - I am 5w2d. :)

No, I am not on oestrogen. They monitored the levels up to ovulation and I was on daily injections of FSH hormone. I then triggered with HCG hormone and had a few top up shots of HCG after the procedure and now the progesterone.

When I get my twice weekly bloods - they really only look at HCG and Progesterone. Did you have fertility treatment as well?


----------



## Glitterdiva

Wow this is all amazing, we don't get any of this info in the uk


----------



## xxDreamxx

Glitterdiva said:


> Wow this is all amazing, we don't get any of this info in the uk

You generally don't here in Australia unless you had fertility treatment or there is a need for it.

With fertility treatment the drugs they use to get you to ovulate can cause multiple follicles (eggs) so the ovaries (corpus luteum) can sometimes not cope well afterwards due to the ovaries essentially pumping eggs out - hence careful monitoring of progesterone and hcg.

Where in the uk are you? I was born in Bristol and then lived in Ealing, West Lndon. Have lived in Australia now for 6 years :)


----------



## Glitterdiva

xxDreamxx said:


> Glitterdiva said:
> 
> 
> Wow this is all amazing, we don't get any of this info in the uk
> 
> You generally don't here in Australia unless you had fertility treatment or there is a need for it.
> 
> With fertility treatment the drugs they use to get you to ovulate can cause multiple follicles (eggs) so the ovaries (corpus luteum) can sometimes not cope well afterwards due to the ovaries essentially pumping eggs out - hence careful monitoring of progesterone and hcg.
> 
> Where in the uk are you? I was born in Bristol and then lived in Ealing, West Lndon. Have lived in Australia now for 6 years :)Click to expand...

I'm in Cheshire


----------



## xxDreamxx

How is everyone going?


----------



## heyluu

I have a follow up scan tomorrow afternoon. I am hoping that the doctors see something good tomorrow and that I will be diagnosed instead with a healthy pregnancy. Prayers and fingers x'd for me please!!!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

heyluu said:


> I have a follow up scan tomorrow afternoon. I am hoping that the doctors see something good tomorrow and that I will be diagnosed instead with a healthy pregnancy. Prayers and fingers x'd for me please!!!!

Will be praying and thinking good vibes for you. (Hugs)


----------



## heyluu

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## tessjs

Good luck I will be thinking of you!


----------



## J22

Heyluu...I've got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## thewingman

Heyluu,

Any news? - sounds like we have all had you in our thoughts today.

I'm hoping for the best for you. :flower:


----------



## goddess25

Thinking of you heyluu


----------



## heyluu

Hi ladies! I don't know if everything is completely okay yet, because the radiologists report isn't back yet, BUT..... I did see my bean and a heartbeat flickering away!!!!! :) very happy about that and am anxiously awaiting the rest of the results. Thank you so much for thinking of me today ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goddess25

great news that you saw little bean and the HB..


----------



## Alexka

Hi everybody!
I just turned 40 on December 2012,very healthy otherwise, but have had 3 MC , no babies. Now pregnant again, due Nov 4th..very scared, haven't seen the Dr yet, my first appointment in 5 days, please keep me in your prayers.:hugs:


----------



## J22

Hi Alexka, will be thinking about you. Wishing to a very healthy pregnancy xx :hugs:


----------



## heyluu

I will pray for you and baby!!!


----------



## goddess25

Alexa will be thinking of you.


----------

